

 Embassy Espionage: The NSA's Secret Spy Hub in Berlin - biafra
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/cover-story-how-nsa-spied-on-merkel-cell-phone-from-berlin-embassy-a-930205.html

======
a3n
> The necessary equipment is usually installed on the upper floors of the
> embassy buildings or on rooftops where the technology is covered with
> screens or Potemkin-like structures that protect it from prying eyes.

Put a giant faraday cage around the US embassy. Won't stop everything, they're
probably tunneled out into Berlin's telecom cables, but it would hinder cell
and satellite.

Oh, you need access to _American_ satellites from the US embassy? You'll have
to earn your privileges back.

